# Public Safety Message: Wear Helmets



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Hilarious OldmanBrute....Thanks!


----------



## Kingsixx (Jul 9, 2011)

Ouch!!! Even with the helmet, that had to hurt.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

That's funny lmao


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Rofl!!!! Wow

Thanks


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

LOL 

after I put my lift in my bike , I took it for a spin and when I came back to put the bike back in the garage I was riding standing up , my helmet hit the garage door and sent me flat on my back LOL .


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

BrutemanAl said:


> LOL
> 
> after I put my lift in my bike , I took it for a spin and when I came back to put the bike back in the garage I was riding standing up , my helmet hit the garage door and sent me flat on my back LOL .


haa, same bloody thing i did, but no helmet, and i hit the gas then the garage wall!! lol


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

some more examples why..........


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Ooo that's gotta hurt!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Dang! ...I think I heard some bones crunch when the ATV landed


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Another reason.......


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

heres a good reason to where a seat belt in a utv


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Was the guy in the Anthony Bourdain video riding a cat? Just wondering since the quad landed on it's feet


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

nope... sadly it was a honda...lol
that very first vid made my day


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

haaaa. I like the part where he is still holding on and the Honda body slams him......


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Stogi said:


> haaaa. I like the part where he is still holding on and the Honda body slams him......


You're mean


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

A couple of more reasons......


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

^ Ok, first one was funny but I could see it was kinda accidental... The second one... made my co-workers look at me funny


----------

